# Need Advice on EMT-1 Training Options



## sarahzorah (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello, I am currently a freshman at UC Berkeley and am looking into becoming EMT-1 certified over the summer. I've been researching training programs around the Los Angeles/Inland Empire area and have found a couple of options that I am interested in:

- Pasadena City College: EMMED 101A, which is a 6-week course. After reading reviews on the professor (ratemyprofessor, pickaprof), I've found that he is notably difficult and gives failing grades to about half the class. The course is about $100, excluding all other books/lab fees.

- Rio Hondo College: EMT-093, from early June to mid-August (10 weeks). Reviews suggest that the professor passes most of the students with either A's or B's. The price is around $100, just as the previous. 

- UCLA Center for Pre-Hospital Care: Accelerated EMT program (3 weeks), but costs $925, excluding books/lab fees.

I find myself wanting a faster course (since my fall semester starts at the end of August and I need to get settled up north a few weeks beforehand), but am a little intimidated by the PCC professor and the UCLA fee. 

Based on anyone's previous experiences or thoughts on training, which would you advise me to choose? Also, if anyone knows of other EMT-1 courses offered Summer 2009 in the LA/IE area, please let me know!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

You need to ask yourself this;

Do you want to pass the class, or do you want to pass the registry?

If a teacher passes the whole class, my money is on there is a high fail rate for the National Registry.  



My EMT class had a >50% fail rate.  Tough teacher, tough class, easy NR.  If the teacher didn't think you'd make it in the field, he wouldn't pass you.


Still, $100 for an EMT-B class is a steal.  I'd go for the tougher teacher, and prove that you learn the material.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

PS--- Not saying that passing the National Registry makes you a good provider, but there is no point in passing a class if you can't pass the test that counts.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 29, 2009)

*re*

You seem to be an educated person and already have a goal set.  Grades in EMT classes dont matter and i would be leary of a course where everybody got out with an A or a B, unless it was full of FR that were upgrading.  The real question to ask is what is the programs success rate at the NREMT exams.  Sure you could do an excelerated 3 week program but there is no way in hell you could come out of that with a true understanding of it all.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

Go with the one that will challenge you to actually learn what is taught (and maybe turn you into a decent EMT) and not simply pass you and subject the world to your below average care just because you show up for the class.  And as a general rule, the shorter the class, the less likely you will retain it (not saying it isn.t possible).


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 30, 2009)

I noticed you're not actually looking at IE schools.  For the IE, check out Mt SAC  (gotta call and talk to them, there's not much on the net), RCC and Crafton Hills.  All three are tough, in the summer, they're accelerated.

As a side note, I went to RCC, it's "academy style" aka, they run it like an academy, but aren't allowed to call it such.  You are expected to wear a uniform, keep your boots shiny, stand when people enter the room, and do push ups/runs when you screw up, among other things.  Some people don't like this style....  

Give it some time, there's someone here  (paging EMTCop) who is currently going through crafton.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 30, 2009)

Corky said:


> You seem to be an educated person and already have a goal set.


Hmmm... we must be reading different posts.  I didn't see anything about her goals there.  In fact, before we can advise you what might be best for you, Sarah, it would be very helpful to know what your plans are.  What are you going to do with an EMT cert?  People take EMT school for many different reasons, and your specific goal may be best suited by specific educational approaches.

UCLA is a quality school, but it is best suited for those who will be immediately going to work in EMS (thats EMERGENCY medical service, not ski patrol, IFT trucks, or some fire department waiting list), where they can solidify the things they have learned with quality experience.  If you are not going to be doing that, then I strongly discourage you from taking a course that is a month or less long.  You simply won't retain the information.

RCC and Crafton are both good schools too.  I'm not a fan of RCC's "academy" style.  It's lame and childish and is geared towards turning out fireman wannabe's, not medical professionals.  I'd pass on that.

Linuss speaks the wisdom regarding pass rates.  When it comes to NREMT pass rates, a good pass rate does not mean the school is good.  But a bad pass rate definitely means a school is bad.  Take those numbers with a grain of salt.

When all is said and done, and especially in SoCal, there really isn't any huge difference between any of those schools.  Unlike in other states, the core content is strictly controlled in California, so the curriculum doesn't vary much.  The difference is going to depend on how good the instructors are, and how good of a student you are.

Don't get too caught up in how long the class lasts on the calendar.  120 hours is 120 hours, whether it is 3 weeks long, or dragged out for a full semester.  Find out how many total contact hours of instruction are offered in each course.  More is better.  And I'd go with which ever one offers the most hours.


----------



## rishi (May 3, 2009)

Hey I thought this thread would be appropriate to post my question. I am a student at UC San Diego and I needed some advice on where to take an EMT-B training course. From the online searching, I did not really get a clear answer as to where I could take EMT-B class near or in La Jolla. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good training program that I could take and finish this summer near La Jolla that provides me with a rigorous and lasting education (in approximately three months)? Also, if there aren't any members from or near the La Jolla area, can anyone point me in the right direction to finding a good school? Thanks for all the replies.


----------

